# HostUS ** KVM VPS ** 1Gbit/s ** Atlanta ** 50% recurring discount! **



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello!, 

 

I'm Alexander from HostUS. We treat each and every one of our clients with the utmost respect that they highly deserve, and we treat and care for their websites as if it was our own site.

 

The staff at HostUS are pleased to announce a new line of affordable unmanaged Kernel Virtual Machine (KVM) based Virtual Private Servers(VPSs). A virtual private server is typically a slice of a dedicated server, allocated completely and solely to you! Dedicated resources and power help your website boom and help it handle larger levels of traffic, without any kind of interruption due to limited shared resources. Not only that, you will have full root access to your server at all times, which gives you complete control over your hosting.

 

Typical virtual private servers are costly and are oversold, which make them slow and unresponsive. HostUS powered KVM servers ensure that there is no over-selling, and that performance is available 24/7 on demand by the customer. Handle very large amounts of data processing with extremely powerful dual processor server nodes, fully equipped with super-fast IO, powered by the RAID10 with BBU disk configuration.

 

We can upload any ISO/Template you want, simply submit a ticket! We don't allow windows OS on our servers.

 

KVM1 (512MB) - Order

512MB Dedicated RAM

20 GB Dedicated Disk Space

200 GB Bandwidth (1 Gbit/s)

1 Dedicated IPV4 Address

IPV6 Coming Soon

2 Cores @ 2.5GHz+

$7.95/month | only $3.50/month using coupon *KVMVPS150*

 

 

KVM2 (1GB) - Order

1024MB Dedicated RAM

50 GB Dedicated Disk Space

500 GB Bandwidth (1 Gbit/s)

1 Dedicated IPV4 Address

IPV6 Coming Soon

2 Cores @ 2.5GHz+

$11.95/month | only $6.00/month using coupon *KVMVPS250*

 

 

KVM3 (2GB) - Order

2048MB Dedicated RAM

75 GB Dedicated Disk Space

750 GB Bandwidth (1 Gbit/s)

1 Dedicated IPV4 Address

IPV6 Coming Soon

4 Cores @ 2.5GHz+

$17.95/month | only $9.00/month using coupon *KVMVPS350*

 

 

KVM4 (4GB) - Order

4096MB Dedicated RAM

150 GB Dedicated Disk Space

2 TB Bandwidth (1 Gbit/s)

2 Dedicated IPV4 Address

IPV6 Coming Soon

6 Cores @ 2.5GHz+

$29.95/month | only $15.00/month using coupon *KVMVPS450*

 

*Extras*

 

IPV4 Address - $1

128MB of RAM - $1

cPanel VPS   - $12

 

*Our Network*

 

All our servers are located in Atlanta, Georgia - 55 Marietta

Click here for speedtest files and online speed test.

 

Best regards,

HostUS


----------



## Ranjha (Aug 24, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Hello!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey is it window vps if not can i run jingling bot in this vps if yes please pm me


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 25, 2013)

Ranjha said:


> Hey is it window vps if not can i run jingling bot in this vps if yes please pm me


Hello,

As per the advert: We don't allow windows OS on our servers.

Thanks


----------

